# Jumping Position!!!!



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

how does your "old way" look? Do you have any pictures?


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

In order to really help you I'd have to see a picture of your form or a video.
Then I could pinpoint the flaw(s) for you and give you exercises to correct it and/or make you stronger.


----------



## katiiii (May 5, 2008)

Sorry,
here are some pictures of my current jumping position, its horrible!!
please help!
http://i473.photobucket.com/albums/rr99/katilitovkin/bestt.jpg
http://i473.photobucket.com/albums/rr99/katilitovkin/watermark.jpg
i'll add more as the load onto photobucket.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

From your pics, you really need to keep your leg and foot under you. Think about really stretching your heels down and keeping all your weight in the balls of your feet. If your legs keep swinging back like it has in these pics, if something goes wrong like your horses refuses your chances of you tumbling over and on your head and going to be rather high . Having a nice solid seat as you approach jumps, not jumping ahead or too early seem like what you need to practice. Try some ground poles in front of jumps to keep you sitting back and tall and letting your horse jump for you, don't get head, will help you keep your leg under you. 
Your eyes are looking ahead which is perfect, keeps your back nice and straight. Looks like a nice release in the first pic but in the second pic, did you make it over ok? Looks like an awkward take off :S


----------



## saraequestrian (Dec 4, 2007)

try practicing two-point at w/t/c. 
and jumping with no stirrups.

those two things do wonders.


----------



## Winter Filly (Jul 12, 2008)

Sit back and wait for the jump to come to you. You don't need to jump the jump for your horse, its not your job to, its your horses. In the second picture you seem really dependent on your hands for balance. I'd like to see a release between the first picture and the second picture. Also do some no stirrup work to strengthen your lower leg.


----------

